# 1996 Maxima Check Engine Codes



## KINNEY0201 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello,
My dad has a 1996 Maxima, his check engine light has been on for months. He recently came to visit and I checked the codes

p0400 EGR Flow Malfunction

P0440 Evap Control System Malfunction

P0446 Evap Emission Control System Vent Curcuit Malfunction

I replaced his gas cap and cleared the codes. They stayed off for almost 2 days until he refueled the car. The check engine light came back on with the same codes. My question is do these three codes together pinpoint a specific problem that I could fix for him?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## markm (Aug 5, 2005)

I would pull the EGR off the engine and see if the passages to/from the valve are clogged. unclog them if necessary. Otherwise, the valve is probably bad.


----------

